# Drug exposure



## aprobst (Mar 16, 2011)

I have 3 children that tested positive for methamphetamine due to the step-father cooking the stuff in a drug lab at the home.  I don't want to use 304.4, because they are not dependent.  They were only positive because of prolong exposure and I can't find anything really for drug exposure.  Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.  
Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 16, 2011)

you can use a V code exposure or a code for poisoning defininely not the 304.4.


----------



## aprobst (Mar 17, 2011)

I know, but I couldn't find one that really fit, any ideas.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Mar 17, 2011)

Look at V87.2, exposure to harmful chemicals...it excludes "toxic effects of..." in the 980-988 range, which you could also look at, if it's documented as to the nature of the effect.


----------

